# Howard Stern



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

Any one listen to the Howard Stern show latley.  For the last couple of days they have been talking about MMA and UFC.  I think it is great for the sport.  Howard fans are the demographic for the casual fans.  I hope that it helps the sport out and this is the highest pay per view buy rate ever.  Ufc and MMA need to get bigger shows and more money so the fighters can get paid.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 21, 2002)

This is interesting, I'm now tempted to order this on PPV. 
I've always liked to watch those UFC guys scrap!!! :jediduel: 
Blood, guts, yeah!

Hey *JDenz*, what happened to your partner in crime *ace *?  The two of you sportsfans are funnny... Is the ace man still not behaving himself? :rofl:


----------



## tarabos (Nov 21, 2002)

well...Joe Rogan, the host of fear factor was on the show. he called in to talk about the upcoming ufc because he's doing the color commentary for it. Joe is also a seasoned martial artist for those who were not aware and he is a huge fan of the sport and actually understands it and knows what he is talking about. i think this should be an entertaining event with him behind the mic. let's face it....the ufc commentary is enough to put you to sleep sometimes, Rogan should bring some life to the party between matches, and during them.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 21, 2002)

I will let him know you are looking for him.


----------

